# Valet Pro Citrus Prewash ?



## Jag 63 (Nov 21, 2014)

Hi
Very new to car detailing, my own car only strictly an amateur and new to the forum. Obviously been reading a lot and getting myself confused a bit so many polishes,wax's, sealants and pre washes. My question is, is Citrus Pre Wash a or similar to a APC and can it be used all over the car instead of snow foam and will it remove white polish marks off exterior plastic ie my number plate holder?
Many Thanks

Rick


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

Citrus prewash via a pump sprayer us very effective indeed, it's not a apc though it's a prewash, apc may well get rid of your white stains depends what they are though


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

APC is mostly used for under arches, interior fabrics and rubber seals and trims, very good stuff indeed, Citrus pre wash is your go to for snow foaming.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

citrus pre wash probably wont get rid of polish but there are products which can some specific and some randoms which people recommend to try like erasers or peanut butter


----------



## pajd (Sep 17, 2014)

Small bit of peanut butter on a microfiber cloth and gently rub the polish off the plsatic


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

golftdi said:


> Small bit of peanut butter on a microfiber cloth and gently rub the polish off the plsatic


Why else buy smooth?


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Use a rubber


----------



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

Sorry to post on your thread but what sprayers do people use for citrus Pre Wash


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

Kimo73 said:


> Use a rubber


Wish you'd have said that before my kids were born

That's the soundest advice I've had since I've been on here


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Dougnorwich said:


> Wish you'd have said that before my kids were born
> 
> That's the soundest advice I've had since I've been on here


:lol: :lol:


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

shane_ctr said:


> Sorry to post on your thread but what sprayers do people use for citrus Pre Wash


Mesto 1.5L hand pump for me.


----------



## pajd (Sep 17, 2014)

shane_ctr said:


> Sorry to post on your thread but what sprayers do people use for citrus Pre Wash


I use this Mesto foamer.

http://www.detailerspassion.co.uk/etailing-d/mesto-spray-foamer-15lt


----------



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

You do not by any chance have a video of it in action? do you use the VP citrus neat and just spray on lower panels or do you use all over. i want something that makes less mess than using Snow foam.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

shane_ctr said:


> You do not by any chance have a video of it in action? do you use the VP citrus neat and just spray on lower panels or do you use all over. i want something that makes less mess than using Snow foam.


You dilute VP 1:6 for heavily soiled panels and spray on to lower half of panels, leave to dwel for 5 minutes then PW off.


----------



## Andyrat85 (Oct 7, 2013)

I use mine at 10:1 as my car dies sit outside but doesn't really get driven, it's a really good product. 

As said pump sprayer to apply to lower half.


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

I just use a hozelock pump sprayer I got from b&q mixed to 10:1 2 litres does my 5 series just fine


----------



## smifeune (Mar 2, 2014)

i have just finished off a litre of citrus pre wash and it's excellent.

I use it in a pump sprayer i purchased from ebay, yes it was cheap, and yes some people might not rate them but it does a good job, sprays perfect and is still in top condition.

Here's a couple of pics for you to get an idea






Does an excellent job removing all the horrible muck from the lower area of your car.
I'm sure if you use it in a better sprayer/foamer it would do an even better job.


----------



## KarateKid (Oct 13, 2014)

Interesting. I'm in the same boat OP. Going to try some Citrus Pre-Wash (CPW) this week in a pump sprayer (Halfrauds jobby) and see how effective it is compared to Snow Foam over the car... I'm tempted to apply the CPW all over the car though, as opposed to just the lower half. You're thinking the same I take it? Good idea, or not?


----------



## oreA (Nov 25, 2014)

Why use the CPW just on the lower half of the vehicle? Is it 'cos the upper half doesn't get so mucky & so there's no real need?

I hope there's no harm in using all over.....


----------



## Chris Dyson (Feb 29, 2012)

shine247 said:


> Mesto 1.5L hand pump for me.


MESTO 1.5 L Sprayer for me too. There is no harm in applying CPW to the whole car but I think it is really only necessary where the dirt is greatest, which is usually the lower half.


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

Any old pressure pump will do they all spray

I put it all over my car it cleans very well, just isn't as much fun as snow foam


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

shane_ctr said:


> Sorry to post on your thread but what sprayers do people use for citrus Pre Wash


I bought an osatu tango 7 pump sprayer. I wanted a quality one with seals that won't break after 2 weeks. I use citrus at 10:1, I do find its more effective than snow foam


----------



## CamAberdeen (Nov 6, 2014)

I've been using VP citrus for a few months now through a SONAX 1.25l sprayer. Works well removing grime which has both hardened in and fresh dirt. Definitely noticing the benefits of a pump sprayer now its coming into winter. Quick and easy to spray the whole car in a few minutes.


----------



## Jag 63 (Nov 21, 2014)

Thanks guy's for your replies very much appreciated.

Rick


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Wouldn't mind trying this out ..


----------



## MAC999 (Feb 17, 2013)

I use it about 6-1 or 8-1 dilution.
I just use a trigger spray as not got around to getting a pump sprayer.
Spray it all over the car, then leave whilst you get the wash buckets and hose ready etc (about 10 mins), then hose it off and wash as usual.
You can see how good this stuff is as it really seems to loosen the dirt as you hose it off.
Been using it for 9 months or so, highly recommended.


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Valet Pro Citrus Pre wash IS an APC and even says so on the bottles. It really is an excellent product, cuts through all the nasty greasy stuff our cars pick up. Love it and smells great being citrus based


----------



## Geoffersh (Dec 18, 2014)

As a newbie to detailing, Ive been reading this thread. Seems it has got me hooked on this product, so I will add it to my list of MUST TRY.
Just one question. Is this method an alternative to Snow Foaming? Thanks everyone :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2014)

Geoffersh said:


> As a newbie to detailing, Ive been reading this thread. Seems it has got me hooked on this product, so I will add it to my list of MUST TRY.
> Just one question. Is this method an alternative to Snow Foaming? Thanks everyone :thumb:


1. Yes.
2. Just got back from a bit of shopping. In the car park the birds had kindly left their stomach contents all over the nearside windows and doors. Pump sprayed said deposits with VP citrus wash, went and connected garden hose, not pressure washer, hosed down nearside and all deposits gone without laying a finger on them.
3. I think it's a good product and won't be going back to snow foaming.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Sod it do both this time of year. 
Gonz.


----------



## Greg0986 (Oct 20, 2013)

I add about 50ml to my inch of snowfoam and it works great.


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

rtjc said:


> Valet Pro Citrus Pre wash IS an APC and even says so on the bottles. It really is an excellent product, cuts through all the nasty greasy stuff our cars pick up. Love it and smells great being citrus based


Spot on - read his claims closely! :thumb:
Any _citrus_ based cleaner will be an APC. It will contain *D-Limonene*, do
some research on that term...

What you should discover might startle you! VP may claim it is wax safe, but
I doubt that it's safe on many _oily_ waxes - the two are mutually incompatible.
That's not opinion, that's plain physics! Indeed, the boffins at Collinite state 
very clearly in their blurb to avoid citrus based cleaners. They're just about
the most honest of manufacturers with their info, although you can't stop the
marketers with their tricks.

It's all very well claiming its cleaning power, but really, I don't think that
maintenance washes come to the fore for such a product. When you polish 
your car, where in the spectrum of cutting ability do you start at? If it's the
finest first, then why on earth don't you follow the same principles with your
cleaning? Just consider the amount of work you did at your winter prep! Do
you really want to undo it all with aggressive chemicals in your wash bucket?

I have absolutely nothing against citrus cleaners, they are ab fab, in their
place. The point of this post questions the wisdom of using it for maintenance
washes. There are far safer cleaners out there, _before_ you resort to the
citrus ones. They may need a bit more patience, granted, but didn't you have
that at the polishing stage?

Before you reply, did you do your research as suggested? I won't believe 
_any_ claims of "been using it for years" etc. If you're basing your opinion on 
the beading you see afterward, just remember that very clean _unprotected_ 
paint will bead just as beautifully as a wax!

With Season's Greetings,
Steve

Please, don't shoot the messenger...


----------

